# about that block



## sky_123 (Aug 27, 2005)

cant believe Nate Robinson could ever block Yao. i have watched this clip again and again. i think it will be the "block of the season".


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

shame about the big foul on the face

if yao saw nate comming he woulda stuffed it down in his face. it was all luck


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

That was an obvious foul, i'm glad that Yao can still see.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

lol how would you feel


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Anytime you make a person bleed its a foul. But what happened there, Yao got slapped in the face. Lucky


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Nate has close to a 48 inch vertical. He jumped before Yao even saw him. Though it's a good block, it shouldn't be close to the block of the year.


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

That's what Yao gets for going up soft most of the time. Too many layups not enough dunks.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Foul & block to me... But still, Yao needs to dunk more. Enough layups.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Knowing Yao, he's probably laughing about it himself. Gotta love the guy.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

sky_123 said:


> cant believe Nate Robinson could ever block Yao. i have watched this clip again and again. i think it will be the "block of the season".



this would be nothing if the ref blows the whistle....the ref was amazed by Nate's leaping ability as much as we are, but now anytime you say Yao name "Nate blocked his shot!" and I think thats bad the part I don't like....NBA should know better


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Great block but, call the foul. I liked what Yao said though after. "If he blocked it he blocked it." "That's not the record though. I was blocked by a 5'3 guy before."

You also have to remember that Nate tried that "toss the ball from half court grab it between your legs and dunk it" dunk like 10 times in last years Slam Dunk contest. The kid is strong and has some serious hops.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Horrible


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Yao doesn't dunk because he gets too fatigued to jump, and he has to lift too much weight. His reactions are also too slow to dunk most of the time, and that's also why it's so easy to block his shots, strip the ball away, etc. Those are his disadvantages that we just have to live with.


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:
 

> this would be nothing if the ref blows the whistle....the ref was amazed by Nate's leaping ability as much as we are, but now anytime you say Yao name "Nate blocked his shot!" and I think thats bad the part I don't like....NBA should know better


You should know better. It's entertainment business. And what's a better entertainment than circus midget slapping a giant? Great show. Rules? Who cares about rules...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

im a big fan of the no blood, no foul rule when i play, but even with that rule, this was a foul.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

SianTao said:


> You should know better. It's entertainment business. And what's a better entertainment than circus midget slapping a giant? Great show. Rules? Who cares about rules...


BASKETBALL FANS YOU IDIOT, IF YOU WANNA SEE CIRUCS SH-T GO WATCH THE WWE? :biggrin: If Q Richardson had done the same thing, the whistle would've blown, but the Refs got caught up in the "SPUD-WEBBNESS" of the play. Yao haters are not welcome here poser. . . :nah:


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Yao lost face on that play. What a disgrace.

I'm Chinese if that matters.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Yao lost face on that play. What a disgrace.
> 
> I'm Chinese if that matters.


You're Chinese but it doesn't mean you represent Chinese. Lose face because he didn't expect a 5'9" guy with crazy hops jumping into him once he turned around and poking him in the eye? 

It was an impressive play by Nate, but in the end Yao had a good game and we won, so lets just leave it at that.


----------



## nauynait (May 23, 2006)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Yao lost face on that play. What a disgrace.
> 
> I'm Chinese if that matters.



why do you say that all the time?
seen it in a few places already...
it's pretty obvious you are not really a chinese chinese by saying that...


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Yao lost face on that play. What a disgrace.
> 
> I'm Chinese if that matters.


I lost face reading your post. What a disgrace. 

I'm Chinese if that matters.


----------



## numb555 (May 25, 2003)

I'm disgraced by the no call..

And I'm black just like nate...if that really matters.


----------



## j-rocket (Feb 22, 2006)

That was a foul!!
blood=foul!!!
case close!!
he got lucky rockets win moving on!!!


----------



## sky_123 (Aug 27, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Great block but, call the foul. I liked what Yao said though after. "If he blocked it he blocked it." "That's not the record though. I was blocked by a 5'3 guy before."


i am happy to see that Yao can be cool with this thing. so let just leave this behind and keep moving on.
what really matters is that we won this game and Yao's eyes didnt get severely hurt. God bless Rockets. we cant afford to lose this guy on the court anymore.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Yao demonstrated once again he is a gentleman.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think Yao doesn't play well around Nate. If you watch the match ups between NYK and Rockets, you will notice that Yao keeps losing the ball to Nate. I think it's that since Nate is really small compare to Yao, it is really hard for Yao to see him. In addition, Nates has freakish athleticism which helps him to play not like a 5'9" more like a 6'2" .


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

The media just like to take pot-shots at Yao, Jonathan Feigan wrote an article for the chron.com at rockets.com about "Yao Bashing", stating that a great deal of it is racial. This is a perfect example, this wouldn't have been overplayed like it has been if it'd been Marcus Camby or Z Ilgaskus or even Shaq. Its more Yao-hatred, "ha ha lets laugh at Yao the big yellow asian crap" :curse: I'm black since apparently it matters?_ *All the Yao and Tracy haters can kiss da crack of my black 
no masked cursing! -YM :nah: *_


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

It was definitely a foul, but you must applaud the athleticism of Nate. To get up high enough to block Yao being only 5' 9" is quite spectacular. All the Yao haters need to stop acting like it was the greatest move ever. And all the Yao lovers, need to stop pretending that a 7' 6" guy being blocked by a 5' 9" guy is nothing.
By the way im black and have chinese friends...if that means anything.


----------



## sky_123 (Aug 27, 2005)

reno2000 said:


> By the way im black and have chinese friends...if that means anything.


wow,i didnt know the hatred against Yao has something to do with racism.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

nice block.. foul or not you gotta give the nate dawg credit for that one :cheers: and good on yao for being so cool about it.


----------



## YaoleadRockets (Nov 24, 2006)

Except that,You did his best!!!!!!!!!!1


----------

